# Delta 34-670 table saw



## pat44 (Feb 11, 2009)

I am looking for some help with my table saw. I have an older Delta 10" contractor saw (model 34-670) which I am trying to square the blade to the miter gauge slot. Currently is about 1/32" off, which causes an out of squared, burned cut when I use the miter gauge (not good). The saw only has one trunnion in the front. The owners manual which can be downloaded from Delta's site does not provide any directions on how to adjust this. I'm starting to think this saw doesn't have any adjustment. I am hoping that someone out there has some experience with this saw. A new saw may have to be in my future…....... Thanks


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

The Delta 34-670 is a Motorized table saw, not a Contractors saw. The motor for the saw is inside the cabinet and runs off a very small coged belt. I use to have one of these saws, but I never got that precise with it, probably because most of what I do on the tablesaw is ripping, and the less than great fence allways needed adjusting anyway. I try to do most of my crosscutting with a compound miter saw, I think it's safer, and in most cases more accurate. One word of caution on that table saw is, don't try to rip a hardwood 4×4 when it's below freezeing out in the shop, it will strip the cogs right off the belt in a split second, lol. But my best guess after looking at the schematic online, is you will have to carefully losein one or a couple trunion bolts to aline it.


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 29, 2008)

I rebuilt one of these recently and sold it. The trunion is bolted to the cast iron top with 4 bolts which have the wiggle room you need to make up that 1/32" inch. The easiest way to do it would be to remove the top from the stamped steel case with the motor/trunion assembly still attached. Otherwise you'll have to figure out how to be a contortionist.


----------

